# MY personal website



## Ian63 (Dec 24, 2014)

This  is  my personal website... I just started  it... so there  is  not much there  yet... enjoy.

Zenfolio | Westynimages Photography


----------



## AceCo55 (Dec 25, 2014)

Couple of observations about navigation. Once I am in a gallery, there doesn't seem to be a way to go back to see the gallery list again without going back to the home page and then going into galleries.
To get back to the home page: on some pages you have a "Home" link whilst on other pages the home link is "WESTYNIMAGES". Maybe think about whether this inconsistency is an issue or not.
In the READ ME page, I was surprised to see so much text devoted to "how to navigate the website". Two things: (1) I wonder how many people will actually bother to go to this page (despite you telling them to do so on your home page) ... and (2) maybe a website navigation should be more intuitive so that it doesn't need a lesson in how to do it. I can't think of too many sites that include this (and I suspect that it is because web navigation should be obvious)
The other thing I noticed was that after browsing for a little while I had about 8 browser tabs open from westynimages - not sure how I feel about that - probably more negative than positive??


----------



## Ian63 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Ace. I appreciate  your  observations. Every website  has  its  own...ermm issues??  I am not a  professional photographer by any means... and  I am horribly computer  illiterate.  I am sure  there  are people who don't bother  to read  some  of  the  pages, and  perhaps  the  excessive  information is  born of  my  computer  illiteracy. Something to think about.  Like  I said  I have  just got started  so I am still playing  around  with it all... it is  like  a  new  toy right now. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Ian63 (Jan 8, 2015)

On further  reflection... I realize  that my website  is... well... garbage. Thx  for your  opinion anyway Ace... I am just going to leave  it not bother with a  website. Too much to figure  out and I am like  an single  cell virus  when it comes  to understanding website building. I am not even a  professional... so I am just wasting money.


----------

